# Glory B Wildhaus's 2nd Agility Trial (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Due to complaints about how hard it is to watch and read, I tried adding some narration...:wild:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Glory B looks great! I love the enthusiasm you both have!!!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for narrating it. Last time I watched it once to read everything and again to watch everything. Narrating really helped me understand your run better! Thanks for posting these great videos. 

Btw... your videos are making me wish that I had known about this sport when my dog was younger. I am not sure she would have been particularly fast but I think she would have loved it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Fun fun fun! Love it! I like the text too though. I think my all time favorite was when the trainer kept calling Glory a horse and you put in a "NEIGH!!!!!!!!" I cracked up!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice video, and I wasn't one of the ones critiquing the text last time but the voice over this time was MUCH easier to follow!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rerun said:


> Nice video, and I wasn't one of the ones critiquing the text last time but the voice over this time was MUCH easier to follow!


I still had SOME words... the narrating thing is kind of a new challenge to get everything in!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I still had SOME words... the narrating thing is kind of a new challenge to get everything in!


...But a big success! I dig it big time. It's nice because as I learn more, I am practically narrating in my head. It's cool to hear how someone else does it. Very helpful- and nice runs!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I liked looking at the difference between last week at her first trial and then just a week later. I am having to work out what I need to do and how she'll respond. 

Really loving the wide open Novice courses without the tighter turns and so many off course opportunties. These Novice courses give us both the chance to RUN! And that keeps if fun. Almost good when the bars go down cause there's no pressure for a 'Q' and it's just training going on.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Your "puppy" is looking good!


----------

